# DIY. Electrical panel labeling



## candmelectric (Mar 23, 2020)

DIY. Electrical panel labeling








Labeling a panel is a very good idea, quickly pointing you to the right breaker. And giving you the location, name and number of devices that each circuit breaker or fuse controls and protects.

Labeling is also a code requirement making it possible to quickly and easily turn off and back on a single specific circuit without randomly flipping breakers one by one. It is also an important safety measure.

One electrician needs a few hours to label a panel. Occupants familiar with the house would make locating, testing, and mapping every light, appliance or device much faster.

It is a good idea for a homeowner to make a list of all lights, switches, outlets, appliances, devices, and their locations in advance. Even the best electrician in the world will not be able to find a wall receptacle hidden behind a pile of boxes or blocked by the furniture.

Do not miss or omit items in the remote corners of the property. And pay special attention to outdoor areas, such as deck, patio, shed, backyard, etc.




Use understandable, short, but descriptive markings like N.W. bedroom, instead of Sarah's bedroom.

A correctly marked panel makes maintenance easier. Your home becomes safer and a bit more comfortable.

If you hire Electrician Toronto to do this job in your home or building, buy self-adhesive labels or have permanent stickers available if it is necessary to cover existing markings. Our tradesmen are fully licensed. We work all over the GTA and beyond.


Homeowners could use these and other typical markings and place stickers next to each breaker:

1. Bedroom N.E. AFCI
3. Bedroom S.E. AFCI
5. Kitchen 20A GFCI plugs
7. Dishwasher Dedicated
9. Fridge Dedicated
11. Freezer Dedicated
13. Liv-rm Lites+plugs
15. Ding-rm Lites+plugs
17. Microwave Dedicated
19. Kitchen 15A Outlets2. Garburator GFI
4. 40A Stove
6. 40A Stove
8. 30A Dryer
10. 30A Dryer
12. Bsmnt plugsACFI
14. Bsmnt Lites
16. GarageACGI/GFI
18. Bathroom
20. Outdoor Lites+plugs
CALL CLEAN AND MLEAN

ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR AT

6478573987


Homeowner's annual electrical checklist. DIY safety inspection

Tips on avoiding a disaster after losing all power in winter

Close box openings. DIY safety inspection continued

Do not overload circuit or main breaker if you DIY

Reset a tripping breaker that won't turn back ON

Test all wall plugs. DIY inspection continued

DIY. How to wire switch and light fixture

Made mistakes in DIY electrical work?

Simple, yet extremely dangerous error

A deadly 15 second DIY mistake

DIY. Electrical panel labeling


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

*Awesome list! Thanks*

Awesome list! Thanks


----------

